# Tore my ACL, quick question...



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok so on the first of this month, (almost a month ago) I tore my ACL, and damaged my MCL and possibly tore my meniscus. After the 28 days now i can walk almost normally and it doesnt feel too weird or weak. I havent gotten surgery yet but after some physical therapy, it has strengthened a lot since the day i hurt it and like i said, can walk on it almost normally. I know that without the ACL there is a lot of side to side play in my knee and it can cave in if i put too much pressure on the inside of it. This may be a stupid question, but would it be possible to start riding very mellowly down groomers and smooth terrain with a good brace that would keep my knee from caving in sideways? The physical therapist and doctor said that I should walk on it as much as possible and that i couldnt do anything more damaging to it than what is already done until surgery and thats when i gotta be very careful on it. So what do you guys think? Preferably people who have personal experience with this kind of stuff. thanks


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I snapped my acl when I was 16 riding dirt bikes and never had it operated on. 
I skated pretty hard from about 18 till 25 and then took up snowboarding at 28 before having the LARS (google it) surgery at 30 years old.

In the years I had no acl I still did everything I wanted to but my knee would swell up after a big workout and was constantly filled with fluid. It was not that uncommon for it to pop out and straight back in which would result in a lot of swelling and about a week of not being able to walk properly. Only once when I was skating did it pop out and not go back in, I had to force it in and that was fucking painful for weeks.

In relation to snowboarding, it was my rear knee that was the problem, I think its better to have a bad rear knee than a bad front one. I never really had a lot of problems with it snowboarding except for a few occasions when I was traversing heel side. The knee would just collapse inward and instantly go back but it would mean a week on the sideline due to swelling.

So after 14 odd years with no acl ligament I had the LARS and now my bad knee is stronger than my good one. I love having a good knee lol.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I never rode with a knee brace, in my experience they arent worth it. For a skier yes but on a board it wont save you from anything. 
All it takes is an absolute micro movement in the wrong direction and the knee will fall inward and then back into its proper position. Theres no way a knee brace could prevent this from happening.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If it was just your acl you would be kinda ok. You have a mcl strain or some damage which is causing the lateral instability. You absolutely can damage ypur knee further. Dont do something stupid and tear your mcl, pcl, lcl, fcl along with the acl. Your seasin is done. Get the surgery now so you can rehab and be strong for next season. I see these injuries every day and would tell anyone the exact same thing.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Weasley said:


> Ok so on the first of this month, (almost a month ago) I tore my ACL, and damaged my MCL and possibly tore my meniscus. After the 28 days now i can walk almost normally and it doesnt feel too weird or weak. I havent gotten surgery yet but after some physical therapy, it has strengthened a lot since the day i hurt it and like i said, can walk on it almost normally. I know that without the ACL there is a lot of side to side play in my knee and it can cave in if i put too much pressure on the inside of it. This may be a stupid question, but would it be possible to start riding very mellowly down groomers and smooth terrain with a good brace that would keep my knee from caving in sideways? The physical therapist and doctor said that I should walk on it as much as possible and that i couldnt do anything more damaging to it than what is already done until surgery and thats when i gotta be very careful on it. So what do you guys think? Preferably people who have personal experience with this kind of stuff. thanks


I've been in the exact same situation as you. Torn my ACL, meniscus and strained my other ligaments. Do not go snowboarding. You're basically asking for trouble and it's not worth risking your future snowboard days or increasing your chances of arthritis when you're older.

When doctors say "it can't get worse" they mean just doing normal day to day things shouldn't make it worse. They definitely aren't talking about being able to go snowboarding 1 month after your injury. If you fall while your knee is still weak and end up ruining more of your knee cartilage you're just screwing yourself over in the future.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Argo said:


> If it was just your acl you would be kinda ok. You have a mcl strain or some damage which is causing the lateral instability. You absolutely can damage ypur knee further. Dont do something stupid and tear your mcl, pcl, lcl, fcl along with the acl. Your seasin is done. Get the surgery now so you can rehab and be strong for next season. I see these injuries every day and would tell anyone the exact same thing.


I agree with Argo, get the surgery now. I had my ACL surgery October 2011 and was cleared to board in March 2012 by my doctor. I busted my butt in PT and honestly feel like if I had not had the surgery and tried to board I would have not felt comfortable at all. I now play basketball several times a week and snowboard as well and my knee feels just like it did before I tore it up. If you participate in any sports that require quick lateral movements you will cause more damage to your knee as your knee will not be as stable since the ACL is torn. Also those braces you get at your local sporting goods stores are basically a placebo affect. A good brace like a Don Joy Brace that most people get after their surgery and the ones you see NFL and College lineman wear, doesnt statistically prevent injuries according the doctor's studies.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

It really depends on the extent of the tear.
I tore my ACL in 2010 and stayed off the mountain for 5 weeks. I slowly got back into it but did not even get physio. A few years on and I do get physio for musle inbalance and patella tracking issues caused by it. Those that have had the same injury get the same advice.

VMO (vastus medialis obliquus) exercises which will help your lateral stability and tracking. *THATS *what the knee brace is for. No it won't 'save you' but yes it will help with tracking so that if you do bump yourself around it wont do extra damage.

They can tell pretty easy from a set of x-rays with the knee in various positions including bend knees standing if there is much damage to the ligaments and if there is patella tracking issues. Specialists will generally not operate unless its really needed (ie your knee is not giving way when you walk) the human body is an amazing thing and can heal pretty well, even when you get to my age (30) but just take it easy and see someone if things aren't getting better.
Have you had x-rays to assess the extent of the tear?


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

THe more time you spend without getting it fixed = more time with an unstable joint. More time with an unstable joint = increased probability of joint issues later in life, such as arthritis. Arthritic knee = pain every time you ride = sucks balls.

Get the surgery now, do the PT like crazy and focus on getting ready for next season.


----------

